# Getting from here to "there..."



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

To those of you on this forum, who daily display enormous proficiency with this craft..(and that is most of you who frequent it)....

How did you get from "there" to "here?" Can you remember back when you began machine knitting? What did you do??? Who helped you? Where did you start? As a beginner, I am trying to cobble together "lessons" but find myself needing some sort of structure. I took lessons from a wonderful teacher from Finland (my ancestry BTW) but that was five years ago, and I had too much going on in my life at the time, to continue. Now, my teacher has moved away and this lapse of engagement with the craft has cost me dearly....I don't remember much of what I learned, so need a process...

Toss out ideas, I am "casting" a wide net!! And I would like very much over, say....the next two years...to become a model of proficiency as most of you on this forum have done. How?

Elora


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a newbie with no one in my area who even know what a knitting machine is. I've relied heavily on this forum and YouTube videos. Mainly Rose Kelly and Diana Sullivan.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

If you have a knitting group in your area, join. But you also can succeed without. This forum acts nearly like your local club.
I like to jump right in and not stay with simple swatches. Finish a piece as good as you can and show it off here. You will get all kinds of tips how to improve. There are lots of beginner projects like scarves, hat, dish cloths....
Find some books too, e-bay, and all that many Youtubes.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a series of free beginner KM you tube videos,
the knitter is knitting on Brother Machines in these vids;

http://diananatters.blogspot.com/

Check the left column for the lessons you may be interested in...


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I had no one to teach me, so I read my manual a page and step at a time and worked to do just what it said. I found very simple patterns and tried them - making huge mistakes but just kept trying. I either unwound the yarn or threw it away - chalking it up to "lesson" cost. Nothing is better than just jumping in there and trying. Diana Sullivan's video lessons are about as simple a start as any. Start with number one. Learn to cast on, hang a comb (if your machine has that) or weights and begin pushing the carriage across. There is no teacher better than experience - unless you have someone to sit right beside you. But I learned by trial and error. Then if you come across a specific problem, you can ask it on here and get lots of help. See if there is a local knitting machine club close to you. That also might help you find answers and help. You can do it - just begin.  Ann


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree with Ann that Diana Sullivan's videos are good...great in fact. I bought her beginner series and just worked through them and they were the biggest help. Then I started with easy projects that I knew I could tackle. I didn't want to get discouraged by trying something to elaborate right at the beginning!


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, WOW! Exactly what I was seeking, here...as usual. my requests netted more than ever I could have hoped for!! Ann and Weegie and Kate and Karla.

I don't recognize Diana Natters's "Beginner's Series..." from the list. Did I miss something? Please, if you can, recommend the initial DVD series you mentioned, Weegie, for beginners. Ann, Karla, Kate...thank you all! I'm on it! At 69, I know I can do this! Love you all,
Thank you a thousand times!

For the suggestions on finding a group...I've been a member of our local fiber network for the past fifteen years and topics for learning include: weaving, weaving, weaving, spinning, weaving, other novelties and weaving...but no machine knitting...now. Used to be, but nobody seems to be interested. Maybe I'll have to cobble together a group and beat the bushes for eager learners! Thank you, again!!

Elora


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html Is this the link you were looking for?


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Now I KNOW I've hit the Mother Lode! Diana's DVD collection. I remember passing through with a Quick Look, but had to settle back down and be reminded that there are fun things to learn, and challenges to be met. I will order DVD's as needed...thank you all again! Hope my questions will help others who need a "raft" on this vast sea!

My humble thanks for sharing your knowledge!
Elora


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now I KNOW I've hit the Mother Lode! Diana's DVD collection. I remember passing through with a Quick Look, but had to settle back down and be reminded that there are fun things to learn, and challenges to be met. I will order DVD's.


I have most all of Diana Sullivan's DVD collection. Each time I watch them I learn something. I refer back to them all the time. Usually I watch them in the my knitting room with my machine right there to practice a technique. 
Good luck!
Rhonda


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Great suggestion, Rhonda!


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Just a follow-up note here...

To whomever inquired about the pelts I think it got posted somewhere else!! My apologies and hope you'll receive this. The pelts came from two rams who fought each other to the bitter end! Plus one who died of natural causes (old) and finally, one we are currently having for dinner!

The pelts are tanned to be machine washable. A company in Buck's County PA does them. Buck's County Fur Products. Their phone number is 1-215-536-6614. At the moment and for the foreseeable timeframe, I am not selling them. You can check with the company and see if perhaps they have connections with anyone wanting to sell.

The swatches: I chose colors of my wool to go with the pelts to illustrate what I am working toward with respect to home furnishings.

Thanks for your interest!!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you, Lydia! Thanks for the encouragement, too!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Nannie343 and all others who commented or added suggestions, thank you ever so much!

Elora


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

I, too, am teaching myself to knit on a standard gauge KM and how I feel about it depends on what day you ask me. I am not happy with the results of my knitted FOs (I have yet to finish a sock) - I am a pretty good hand knitter and wanted to make things right away. It's not happening, yet; at least not well enough to be seen in or given as a gift. I have gone back to making swatches and following through Diana Sullivan's beginner videos from the website as well as the Brother instruction manual. She also suggested making small projects like hats and scarves to practice techniques on. 
This is not a learning curve, it is a learning cliff, but grab your climbing gear and let's go!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I am still a beginner, though I have done extensive research to prepare me. Scroll down to "Machine Knitting":

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=69944

Diana Sullivan's are extremely helpful. I use others to fill in the blanks or for those things Diana has not done. For mechanical issues, my "go to" is TheAnswerLadyKnits' videos.

One of my problems is that I get sidetracked. Every time I turn around, I see another MK technique, accessory or pattern that I want to tackle. I especially like the things GrammaAnn makes. So far, they have all been do-able for a beginner. When she posts something she has made, and I have asked, she has made her notes available. What a gal! There are many other experienced and extremely helpful machine knitters here, too. We learn from each other.

I got into machine knitting to make doll clothes for my granddaughters. Guess what I have not made yet? Sidetracked, and then some, but it's all fun...and that's the bottom line.


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahaha..... This is so funny ! I am also 69 and trying to master this "art"! All these comments have really been good for me , so I also will hang in there and come up with some wonderful items ,LOL
We are camping at the moment and KP is such a good encouragement for me.There is no electric etc.where we are and it sooo cold,looking sooo much forward to get behind my KM !!! 
I made a binding for a woolen patchwork quilt just before we went camping ,and I am so happy with it.the only thing i wish was different.... It should have been MUCH bigger,love ...Ose


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't forget that there are other teachers as well. They taught us through books. Since most of these books are no longer been published, we can get them inexpensively used. Check them out at Abebooks.com, Amazon.com, and eBay.

One of the first book that I stumbled upon was "An Illustrated Handbook of Machine Knitting" by Janet Nabney. In detail, she showed how the knitting machine works mechanically. It helped me to get to know my knitting machine. It's a great book and I recommend it.

There are many others as well. There are also some *free download books* that help beginners such as the ones below:

*Brother Knitting Technique Book*: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-knitting-techniques-book.html Although, published by Brother, it has the basics that can be applied to other model knitting machines as well.

*Brother Home Study Course (52 pages)*, basic patterns are included: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-home-study-course.html

I'd recommend that you start without the ribber attachment. Once you got the basics down and are ready to attach the ribber, this book below is a good one to guide you along with its manual. It's also a free download.
*Brother Ribber Technique Book*: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-ribber-techniques-book.html

Another of my favorite book that taught me well how a carriage works mechanically is the "Hand-Manipulated Stitches for Machine Knitters" by Susan Guagliumi. Chapter 1 of the book covers the carriage. Again, this is a great book and you can purchase it new or used at Amazon.com.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Elora said:


> To those of you on this forum, who daily display enormous proficiency with this craft..(and that is most of you who frequent it)....
> 
> How did you get from "there" to "here?" Can you remember back when you began machine knitting? What did you do??? Who helped you? Where did you start? As a beginner, I am trying to cobble together "lessons" but find myself needing some sort of structure. I took lessons from a wonderful teacher from Finland (my ancestry BTW) but that was five years ago, and I had too much going on in my life at the time, to continue. Now, my teacher has moved away and this lapse of engagement with the craft has cost me dearly....I don't remember much of what I learned, so need a process...
> 
> ...


Well Elora I started about 8 years ago and was taught by a dear friend who is 11 years older than I am. She is now starting to forget at 86 years old and I found that I could not go to her for advice anymore. Then last year I was introduced to this Forum - I have never looked back. Just ask these wonderful people and you will be amazed how quickly you will learn and "become a model of proficiency". Good luck


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

There's an old saying 'practice makes perfect'. If you don't use the machine, you won't master it - I think there have been myriads of second hand machines sold over the years that are proof of this - many machines sold almost new because they were never used. 

When I started machine knitting early in the 1980's, there was no internet, no-one made videos about the craft, there was only one machine knitters magazine in our country, which I subscribed to, and a number of other machine knitting magazines from overseas. Most of the reference books that are now available had not been written yet.

Fortunately, I love experimenting and reading manuals. I experimented with the basics first, and when I was happy with that, I went through the manual trying all sorts of different stitches and ones that I came up with myself. I soon discovered I 'needed' a ribber, and that opened up a whole new world of experimenting. Then it was time to buy an electronic machine, so that I could easily do my own designs or change existing patterns to suit me.

I think learning is a very individual thing - some people learn best when someone shows them how to do something. I found with the knitting machine, that the best way for me to learn was to try things for myself, based on the manual, and then do a lot of experimenting. 

I still like to 'play' and see what different effects I can come up with. 

Learning the knitting machine is certainly alot easier today - with so many resources available on the internet.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had to teach myself, but U-tube videos can teach you a lot faster!!
Use your Manual, make the patterns in it, soon you will be making lovely garments!
Also, use an acrylic yarn, and one on a cone that is for Machine Knitting, until you learn.
Hope this helps a little!!!
Patty S


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

My husband bought me a knitting machine for my 50th birthday.I soon realised that i had to forget about hand knitting jargon.I am a person who likes to read from books.The old rule applies,practise makes perfect.Keep knitting and learn by your mistakes.The satisfied feeling you get when you achieve something is good.If you make a mistake walk away and try again later.You will get there.Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Gosh! I can't believe this outpouring of support and love. This could be a tutorial of persistence and dedication. I feel your energy and your warmth! And it has strengthened me immeasurably!

Humble thanks, again. I am going post-by-post, reading each one, taking notes from each one. And to the Aussies, the New Zealanders, the UK ladies (gentlemen?)...the Canadians..thanks, too for reaching across the Big Pond! I have lived briefly in Australia, New Zealand and Canada..so I feel close to you, as well as to "local" friends!

I am back to reading the forum.

Elora


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I learned from an expert, Helen Koshak, at Newton's Knits in Anaheim,Ca. That's when I found out about machine knitting seminars. I thought when I was a beginner, that I was too inexperienced to attend a seminar where designers and professionals might teach techniques too advanced for my limited knowledge. Boy was I wrong. I loved to go and see what knitters are creating, so I went to as many as I could. Now I am a designer and teacher myself. I realize that if machine knitting is going to survive as an art form, we need to encourage beginners like you to keep our MK nation growing and flourishing. Find a MK club near you or a mentor to help you along. Go to seminars, buy new patterns and new yarns. Keep our MK nation strong!!


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

There is enough information FREE here to get you started-from casting-on to binding (casting)off. all VIDEOS-http://knittsings.com/free-knitting-machine-videos/


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I, too, went to a machine knitting seminar even before my (then only) machine was ready (it was being cleaned and set up at Newton's)--Diana Sullivan was the teacher, so even though most of it was way over my head, it gave me inspiration. I made swatches of different patterns from my Stitchworld book that I liked and found out some (especially lace) were more difficult than others. I bought lots of books used (many of which I'm just now getting to understand and make things from), joined this and some yahoo groups, and a year and a half later am finally getting around to learning the ribber--still haven't tackled the garter carriage--one thing at a time! I will be 69 in Dec., so its not too late for this old dog to learn new tricks. Keep practicing on easy projects. And try new things.


----------



## ccollier (Apr 17, 2013)

susan1006 said:


> I, too, am teaching myself to knit on a standard gauge KM and how I feel about it depends on what day you ask me. I am not happy with the results of my knitted FOs (I have yet to finish a sock) - I am a pretty good hand knitter and wanted to make things right away. It's not happening, yet; at least not well enough to be seen in or given as a gift. I have gone back to making swatches and following through Diana Sullivan's beginner videos from the website as well as the Brother instruction manual. She also suggested making small projects like hats and scarves to practice techniques on.
> This is not a learning curve, it is a learning cliff, but grab your climbing gear and let's go!


I agree with you - a learning CLIFF! I purchased a machine many years ago and almost sold it. I couldn't figure it out. Then after 3-4 months of really sitting down and trying (thanks to YouTube Diana Sullivan and more), I have pieced together a really good working knowledge of machine knitting. Then I had to have a ribber. Ann (in this stream) had a ribber for sale and she didn't live to far away. So I got that. Now I have lots of options. I tackled even a sweater last winter (picture here - the ribbing about killed me!). Keep it up and watch lots of videos they really help. I found www.knititnow.com helpful. I haven't signed up for a paid membership, but I do get tidbit videos each week to spur the creative juices.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

ccollier, wow - that is really beautiful! You have become an expert - ready to teach us!  Ann


----------



## ccollier (Apr 17, 2013)

Ann - thanks, but I'm a long way from being any expert. Someone asked me to make them a sweater - no way man! This took over a hundred hours to finish due to the learning CLIFF! Anyway, I worked through a lot of knitting machine challenges along the way. Perseverance and patience are the keys.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

@ccollier - that may be, but your sweater is knitted so beautifully, it does look like an expert knit it. Well done!


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Amazing! And here....I thought I was alone....!! Now, I am onto the next level....passionate explorer! I'm set for the coming winter (eith all the resources you've helped me to gather, and where husband and I take a break, and both the animals and the people do nothing (ha-ha) but eat and... MACHINE KNIT while the wind whistles around the edges of the house...and I make edges inside!

Thank you, thank you!!
Elora


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I started out with my KM manual and if I had trouble I checked online. Luckily I stumbled in here before I really started out with my machines.
Diana Sullivan and Roberta Rose Kelly have extremely helpful videos.

Two more sites for you
http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com

The latter link has lots of free manuals and pattern books for downloading.


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow, ccollier - that is a gorgeous sweater. Very inspiring!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I can only recommend this book http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knitting-Ma...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adb50322e
Even after I thought I knew how to shape I stumbled across this book and learnt a lot. It explains step by step how to shape with holding and gives little tricks that make life so much easier.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought my first machine in the mid-late 70's, from an ad in a magazine ($149.00 I believe). It was a standard-gauge Genie (though I had no idea at the time about gauges). I taught myself (no YouTube, DVDs, or local teachers at the time). My biggest problem in the beginning was trying to use worsted weight yarn, which of course, was much too heavy for the machine, but it was what I was used to using at the time for hand-knitting. It's a wonder I didn't bend all the needles.

I wrote in a letter to a magazine widely read at the time by crafters and pen pals (for younger readers, it's what we did before e-mail), and a lady wrote to me and told me about cone yarns and other lighter weight skeined yarns I could use that were more suitable for my machine.

Soon after, I stumbled on a very grainy, black-and white program on a public access channel on TV, and saw a lady knitting on a machine. It only ran for a few weeks after I'd found it, but I learned that the lady in the video was a dealer up in Milpitas, CA, and that she hosted a club meeting once a month, so eventually I ended up as part of that group until she retired.

The Genie was marketed as "Genie, the Magic Knitter, and the model number was CH-1500 if I remember correctly. It had manual needle selection, but had a little metal box that clipped on to the yarn mast. There were printed cards with stitch patterns in colored blocks on a grid, and these were put into the box so that the bottom row of the grid showed through a little rectangular window, 12 stitches wide, and one row high. As you knit each row, the tripper for the row counter also tripped a lever on the box and the card dropped one row to show the next row of the pattern. For each row, you hand selected the needles for one color, then did the same for another color on the next row (basically a slip stitch). 

Seems, tedious now, but at the time it was magic to me. When I finally got up to Milpitas and saw the dealer's punch card machines, I couldn't believe it could be so much easier, and knitting both colors at the same time? Wow! 

A few years later, the first electronic machines hit the market, but it was quite a few years before I could afford one of those. Our dealer had retired by then, and I can remember a friend who had attended the club meetings with me called up to say she was ordering a machine from another dealer some ways up north, and did I want to go with her to pick it up. Of course, I ended up buying one too, and the day we picked them up, a horrendous storm hit on our way home, with pelting hail and rain so hard we could barely see the freeway. I was sure we were going to go off the road and the car tumble end-over-end down the steep hillsides, our machines mangled into unrecognizable metal junk, but we made it, and the rest is history.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

ccollier you can knit on a machine.good work. Keep going.


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

Elora
I too am a newby.
This forum is the best. 
Gramma An and a few others are so patient and NICE. 
Another site I found useful was Answer Lady. LOTS of info there. 
Good luck. It is a huge learning curve, but sooo worth it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

I you e mail Anne Kite at [email protected] she has leaflets and DVDs from beginners to advanced. She is in the UK


----------



## Marie porter (Aug 12, 2014)

Snap, had my machine 2/3 weeks and have relied on Dianna and others on my I Pad to get started, I read up on my SK280 before buying so that I almost new all about it. I have made a few baby coats and a jumper with the squares I knit, but haven't done anything with the punch cards yet, but I mean to.so good luck to u.


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

I think that you got a lot info to keep you busy and learning Got mine lessons from the store where I bought my machine, back in the 80's .. have Brother 940 with all the extras! There are few groups @ Yahoo, for different brand of machines, check them out, there is so much information on the net!!!
Enjoy it, Marti/ NE Ohio


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow! This is what I love about KP! I'm so glad to see interest in machine knitting ! Just this past weekend I demonstrated this wonderful craft at our local fibre arts festival. My fellow club members and I were amazed at the response we got . If all the people I talked to call on me for lessons, I will be one busy gal this fall!&#128522;. Keep making swatches, trying different stitches and yarns, you can always turn these into an afghan when you have enough! You will also have gotten comfortable using the machine and the tools. Remember there are no mistakes only design elements! &#128158;


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, wow! I am falling behind! Spent the day hauling, cutting and fitting old, re-claimed oak flooring in this little barn that will be a sheep shelter this winter. By the end of the day, my body wants to zone out! But KP draws me right back!!

It IS what I am loving about this forum, too!! It's a busy place! 

I have lots to reply to, and will do so tomorrow a.m. Meanwhile, I am going to be sitting in front of my machine instead of the computer...just to "connect" with it! Maybe there are good fairies in it that will guide my process! In fact, I HAVE a whole brigade of good fairies already in place. They're from the Knitting Paradise forum working on my behalf!

Thank you all. Just because you haven't heard back from me doesn't mean I've dropped the ball! My "day job" is having sway with me until we get that floor done! We should finish it in two to three more days.

"See" you tomorrow.
Elora


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Back when the computers were young and knitting programs are not what they are today. I had to rely on the manuals, seminars, and a knitting buddie. My knitting buddie introduced me to the knitleader and I was able to go from there. I did a lot of techniques before I actually started knitting garments. From there I now have a lot of techniques in my repertoire and am able to knit most items. I did learn how to do intarsia, double jacquard and other techniques.


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

I am somewhat in the same boat, Lydia. All those who used to be the experts have moved or for one reason or another are unreachable. But I sure have had my eyes opened to this wonderful location!

Thanks for everything


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Right! And having this kind of support is invaluable! I am so grateful!

Thanks much,
Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

And she's just put out still another book! Wow! I've got my Wish List going!!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

And people on this forum absolutely love you, Ann! It didn't take but an instant, reading your outreach to me, initially, to see why! Thank you for your kindness and support!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks so much, Weegie! Now, I have to get busy and be worth of this circle of friendship.

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks so much, Weegie! Now, I have to get busy and be worth of this circle of friendship.

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

You're my kinda gal, Susan!! Love your comments and smiles it brings on others' faces!!

Thanks!
Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Great stuff, Ginny! I'm just about to head over to Diana's pages online and prioritize my desires!!

Thank you again!
Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

I am so pleased to read your comments!! Together we CAN!! And, I, too, favor the non-electric aspect of my Brother KH-260. I can do it when the power goes off, as it is often does, especially during the winter!

Thanks much!!
Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Wonderful!! I am definitely on my way!! Thanks so very much, Entity!!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the boost!! I feel so rewarded!

You're amazing people here on this forum!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks so much, Linuxgirl! I have not sampled Roberta Rose Kelly's site, and the other two you mentioned are new to me, as well. Thanks for your info!!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Karla! I've added the title to my growing list of valuable references.

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

The sweater is truly a work of art! How beautiful!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you so much! 

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

AussieHC,

I think I am more cautious when it comes to experimenting. Perhaps this is a wonderful opportunity for me to be a bit more brave! Cast...my fate to the wind!!

Thanks very much for the help!

Elora


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Great story!! Thanks for letting us "look through the window," so to speak!

Elora


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

susan1006 said:


> Wow, ccollier - that is a gorgeous sweater. Very inspiring!


Totally agree..many thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

What a good subject! Like you I had a wonderful teacher but now she is 86 and has stopped knitting and again, a wonderful friend of mine introduced me to this forum and I have just gone from strength to strength through all the wonderful people on KP.

You must just think of this forum as your friends because that is exactly what they are - the most wonderful support group you could ever wish for. So just keep going and enjoy what you do with the help of KP.

Oh dear I see I also put in my bit much earlier and now again I have added a further bit - apologies for this! over enthusiastic!



Elora said:


> To those of you on this forum, who daily display enormous proficiency with this craft..(and that is most of you who frequent it)....
> 
> How did you get from "there" to "here?" Can you remember back when you began machine knitting? What did you do??? Who helped you? Where did you start? As a beginner, I am trying to cobble together "lessons" but find myself needing some sort of structure. I took lessons from a wonderful teacher from Finland (my ancestry BTW) but that was five years ago, and I had too much going on in my life at the time, to continue. Now, my teacher has moved away and this lapse of engagement with the craft has cost me dearly....I don't remember much of what I learned, so need a process...
> 
> ...


----------

